# Problem with Soldier's Prescriptions Being Filled in the GTA??



## captainj (18 Jan 2007)

Hi
Tess

Here is the skinny on getting a DND prescription filled filled in Toronto. There a a few and I mean few pharmacies that will honour the card we are issued. The best bet is the Drug store at Keele and Sheppard. In the event the pharmacy at the Denison bldg is closed or cannot fill your need, you are pretty well pooched. My own experience was really frightening. I had heart surgery in July 05 (shredded my valve in the BiH) and was released from the hospital on a Sunday. I went to several pharmacies that day to fill a number of prescriptions lots of drugs after the big zipper. Nobody and I mean nobody had ever dealt with the CF and the card. I do not mind saying I was getting pretty stressed until I got home and my local guy here in Brooklin gave me the drugs (after my wife explained the sit and I showed him the scar) to hold me over for a few days,  I was hurting big time. by the way really illegal but a real gent and first class human being. It took 4 days and a number of phone calls to get my pharmacy on line stress buddy I didn't need. Thank god for she who must be obeyed Mrs J who works in medicine (knows what to say and what buttons to push) she kept me calm and helped me a lot by doing the calls and dealing with the CF Med pers,  Blue Cross and the Pharmacy. I cannot imagine what it would be like for a young troop without the support I had. BNefore anyone says it no I did not go to Shoppers Drug Mart.

Straight up re the Wounded Warrior Fund assisting on this issue no can do, nor can anyone else incl the MIR it seems. It is an issue that needs to be looked into. I am doing my best for the chap I look after as he will be home within a month (fingers crossed). All I can do as an AO is make his Dad aware and recce a Drug store in his home town and get them on line with the CF plan.

The moral of the story is for the guys recovering outside a CF sphere of influence your level of support isn't the same.

Captain J


----------



## the 48th regulator (18 Jan 2007)

Is the card you are referring to the VAC/Health Identification card?







dileas

tess


----------



## captainj (18 Jan 2007)

Tess

That would be the one indeed. I am going to email you with my number now...........

Captain J


----------



## the 48th regulator (18 Jan 2007)

Walmart supports bluecross, and it takes thema few minutes to call VAC with the phone number on the back.  Make sure that the person has I.D on the first time, then after that, anyone can pick up the prescription which can be ordered over the phone via automated teller.

The customer service is excellent, and promt.

http://walmart.ca/wps-portal/storelocator/Canada-Storefinder.jsp?page=sfd&lang=null

The above link will help you find a Walmart that has a Pharmacy near you.

Now look at that, free advice, and I am not even part of the group!  Maybe I should send you a bill.

dileas

tess


----------



## armyvern (18 Jan 2007)

Ref Bluecross:

http://www.dnd.ca/Health/About_Us/CFHSCO/engraph/pharmacy-services_e.asp

The Blue Cross Card:



> b ii Members shall use their Blue Cross health card when having prescriptions meeting the criteria in para 3.b.i filled at civilian pharmacies. Not only does the use of the card avoid the requirement to present the prescription receipt to the HCC for reimbursement, it ensures the prescribed items are covered by the CFHS Spectrum of Care. If a medication is not authorized under the Spectrum of Care, the civilian pharmacist will be notified by the Blue Cross system that the item is not an eligible benefit. Should a patient choose to pay cash for these unauthorized medications, reimbursement by the CF H Svcs C (O) will only occur in exceptional circumstances and once approval from the CF Drug Exception Centre is received. If a civilian pharmacy is unfamiliar with the Blue Cross card they should be requested to call the Provider Information line ( 1-888-261-4033) listed on the back of the card for assistance in processing the claim. CF members with questions about after-hours care may call 1-877-MED-DENT (1-877-633-3368) for assistance, 24/7,



So does this mean one pays up front and is then re-imbursed? Or is that only for "unauthorized medications?"


----------



## captainj (18 Jan 2007)

Good question

My wife paid for the first set and after that I just used the card and it was sorted out. with no cash being needed. I chose not to get reimbursed as I had plenty on my plate at the time. Once you finally get set up with a  pharmacy it's fine and dandy. The biz about getting the pharmacy to call isn't all that easy especially on a weekend. 

Tess

Funny I went to WALMART in Whitby and had no joy. In fact they were quite rude. Perhaps it all depends on the store. The way my pharmacist explained it to me once they have done one or two and are familiar it is easy street.

In any event even the staff in the Denison Bldg understand the issue as being a pain.

Captain J


----------



## Gunner98 (18 Jan 2007)

cj says, "Here is the skinny on getting a DND prescription filled in Toronto."  I am very surprised that you walked away from a facility with an unfilled DND prescription?  If you were released from hospital without the required meds then what you are really saying is the DND people who booked your surgical appointment did not do their job.  A  DND patient should not be released from a facility without the required medications in hand.  So please clarify - did you have your surgery arranged through DND and was it really a DND prescription?


----------



## captainj (19 Jan 2007)

Gunner 98

Yes DND arranged the surgery and did all the adm etc it was done by a civilian Doctor. The  prescriptions  would have been written by the Cardio at the time. The real problem was several drug stores didn't know what to do with the card even after calling. Something to do with not having that particular DND Blue Cross account or something like that. You have a point re being released without required meds as my wife found it strange and was really peeved off. It really was stressful at the time as a brother officer drove me home going from drug store to drug store with me right out of open heart surgery. In any event getting DND prescriptions filled is an issue here in Toronto even when a CF Doctor writes it up. There is no issue of course when the MIR is open and you go to the pharmacy co located with them. There are occasions when they do not have the drug in stock and you have to go outside it becomes an issue unless you know where to go.

Captain J


----------



## armyvern (19 Jan 2007)

Topic Split.


----------



## captainj (19 Jan 2007)

The Librarian 

Thanks I was trying to figure out if I did that LOL..................

Captain J


----------



## the 48th regulator (19 Jan 2007)

captainj said:
			
		

> Gunner 98
> In any event getting DND prescriptions filled is an issue here in Toronto even when a CF Doctor writes it up. There is no issue of course when the MIR is open and you go to the pharmacy co located with them. There are occasions when they do not have the drug in stock and you have to go outside it becomes an issue unless you know where to go.
> 
> Captain J



CaptainJ,

Sir, unfortunately, I do not agree with this statement, wholeheartedly.  Oh yes, I have had every horror story thrown at me these last 12 years, from people accusing me of fraud and using my grandpa's card to feigning stupidity.  I will convey what I have learned, maybe you can sticky our threads here on your board, or maybe do up some sort of booklet to hand to wounded troops.

1) Before performing any transaction, ask the facility if they accept Blue-Cross.  If they say yes,
2) Hand them your prescription, then your card.  If this is a first time, have photo I.D prepared.  If they refuse, then
3) Ask them if they would phone the 1-8 number on the back of the card.  Veteran affairs, if they do their due diligence, will explain to the pharmacist the details.  Again I emphasize PHARMACIST, not drug store clerk.  Demand that you speak to the pharmacist, as they are the ones with the authority to dispense or to say nay.  And he or she should  be the one talking to VAC with regards to your card and prescription.
4) Maintain contact with that Pharmacy, and have them refer to any other Facilities who's service you may need.  They tend to stick together, and use the same insurance providers.  

Remember, they are in the business to provide customer service, and you are a customer, that has insurance.  I never go in there blowing my horn that it is a DND, VAC, Wounded overseas grunt that deserves everything.   I am a customer getting my prescription, that is paid through Blue Cross, and administered by VAC.

What you are decribing, can happen to anyone not a DND member, who does not follow the basics described above.

dileas

tess


----------



## captainj (19 Jan 2007)

Tess
I promise you at the time I was not blowing any horns as I just got out of hospital released from open heart. All I wanted to do was get the drugs I really need and go home. I must confess your 4 points were not at the top of my list at the time. I did have a brother officer with me and he did do points 1 to 4 it was a Sunday and this was at several drug stores. Yes we spoke to the  pharmacist at every one. Tess my wife is a Professional in her field in medicine (over 20 years) and she went with me that day to a drug store and had no joy.  I did finally run into a local guy as I said that sorted me out. The fact is even the folks at the MIR recognized it to be a problem. At the time my wife had to get the folks at the MIR to assist at the time it was stressful looking back.  I am not giving you a horror story just an experience. In any event I will be sure my wounded fellow is sorted out in his home town. I do not know what to say yes your 4 points make sense and are logical but sometimes this isn't the case. In the end I got the drugs but it took some time (3 days) and a lot of phone calls. Sadly life doesn't always go according to the 1,2,3,4 points in obtaining drugs.

Captain J


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (19 Jan 2007)

This a problem that the CF has been happening since they issued those cards, i can remember when i was still serving, after a seeing a civilian dentist for and emergency and then trying to get painkillers at several different pharmacies with that card, lets just say it wasn't going to happen. 

 The biggest hurdle is the "CF issued card" is not mainstream, pharmacies may never see one and just because it has the blue cross emblem on it doen't tell them anything, its under a totally different system than the regular "blueshield/bluecross" system, so pharmacies are reluctant to accept them. I have a blue cross coverage through my job and i have no problem getting anything filled under it with my "civilian" blue cross card, because the pharmacies are setup for that system, not the CF one.

 The same for the "veterans issued card" its through blue cross but again the same problem. Until they do something about it and maybe issue a standardized blue cross card like we have in the civilian world, it will be a problem.

 Sorry to hear about your plight CaptionJ, i hope it gets sorted out for you.


----------



## the 48th regulator (19 Jan 2007)

retiredgrunt45,

Trust me I know exactly what you are saying.   As a reservist, who was wounded 12 years ago I have gone through the gamut of idiocy.  It has nothing to do with our "Special" status as it does the ignorance of the customer service.  I have outlined 4 easy steps that will get you what you need in a way of a prescription.  It does not get any easier than that.  Blue cross is blue cross, and it is of no concern to the service provider how Blue Cross is compensated, be it a civilian employer or DND.

The ignorance of the person providing service is the block, not us being DND.  You follow my steps, deal with someone in authority (Pharmacists, and they can be as ignorant) tell them to follow the legitimate steps, and you will get your prescription.

Captain J,

I guess back to my original question, how does the Wounded Warrior group alleviate the pains of this happening.  What is your plan and method of aiding the current batch of wounded troops?  Would be interested to know, I could always learn new ways of speeding things up with regards to the healing process.

dileas

tess


----------



## Gunner98 (19 Jan 2007)

So it was not a DND prescription written by a DND physician.  I guess my question is: Why would your good friend, an officer in the CF, not pull his *Charge Card* out of his wallet and pay for your prescription and get you home to recover, then worry about the paperwork.  As you have already stated you did not claim reimbursement anyways, so I have to assume these were not expensive medications.  Why would any compassionate sole drag you from pharmacy to pharmacy?  If the pharmacy refused to fill your prescription, then perhaps it had something to with the physician not putting his contact information and Licence number on the prescription.  Surely any pharmacy could have contact the physican had confirm the validity.


----------



## Navy_Blue (19 Jan 2007)

This would make to much sense.  

Why can't the CF combine our benefits with that of our spouses and families and give one card with all our info (magnetic strip 20th century invention)?  This would enable us to enter any major pharmacy chain have our card swiped and get drugs for us and our family then pay the deductable.  As it stands now if I get something filled outside the base hospital it requires paperwork.  In the 21st century we should not need to use a shred of paper to get what we need.  

Conveniently my wife has a drug plan with work and can do this for her and my kids but we ultimately pay for our benefits and I think they intentionally make it inconvenient on purpose so people don't bother sending in the paperwork to get reimbursed.

Sorry to hijack back to your regularly scheduled thread


----------



## armyvern (19 Jan 2007)

I'd argue that the big difference between us and the civilian companies is that, in the CFs case, you are talking the TAXPAYERs monies, not monies from private companies.

It's very easy to argue for easier rules to spend someone's else's money after all; but I'm quite sure that the average taxpayer has no problem with the fact that the spending of their monies by federal entities (read: the CF in this instance) has a few more hurdles to jump. Nor do I, for that matter.


----------



## Bigmac (19 Jan 2007)

We are all covered under Canadian Forces Health plan not Blue Cross. Blue Cross only administrates for us as they have an established system. Unfortunately many civilian facilities do not understand our coverage or the card we carry. That is why there is a number to call on the front of the card. Call the number and tell them the area you are in and the civilian services ie(pharmacy) you require. They will provide you with the facilities that will honor the CF health card. 

Here is a quote from the CF Health services site ref the card.



> 12. Q. My provider does not accept my card. What can I do?
> 
> A. If a civilian provider does not accept your card, then he/she is likely to ask for payment at the time of service. The CF Health Information Line is set up to advise you on which providers are designated as CF providers and will not bill you directly. The Provider Inquiry Line on the back of the CF Health Identification Card is available to assist providers in how to submit claims to the CF health claims administrator. If all else fails, you can pay for the services and submit a receipt and details to your local base HCC.



      For further info on CF health care and entitlements please visit the following site:

 http://www.forces.gc.ca/health/services/engraph/health_info_home_e.asp


----------



## pbi (20 Jan 2007)

Interesting discussion: looks like maybe a very good idea isn't working out as well as it should. Have any of you folks in the Denison HQ brought this matter, in writing, to the Area Surgeon or the J1? While you're at it, I'd suggest getting the question into the CF Personnel Newsletter as well. 

Maybe there is a good reason for resistance on the part of the merchants: perhaps a history of slow or complicated payment? (Remember the DND POL cards?...lots of places wouldn't take those either). Here's another idea: contact the Ontario professional association of pharmacists and bring the question up with them: there may be concerns we don't know about. What about the Head Offices of those chains that refused service?

This system is supposed to work all across Canada, whether in the GTA or Nunavut: if it isn't, somebody with a corner office better look into it.

Cheers


----------



## armyvern (20 Jan 2007)

pbi said:
			
		

> Interesting discussion:
> 
> This system is supposed to work all across Canada, whether in the GTA or Nunavut: if it isn't, somebody with a corner office better look into it.
> 
> Cheers



Don`t be so quick to assume that it isn`t. Throughout this whole thread _one_, that`s all, just _one_ poster is insisting the system doesn`t work. Everyone else is stating that they didn`t have problems, or if they did a call to the 1-800- # on the back of the card fixed the problem quickly and easily.

Including members from Toronto. Let`s not call the CF System broken based on the experience of one single person, to the exception of all others in his same area.

My .01, I need the other.


----------



## the 48th regulator (20 Jan 2007)

Hear Hear Vern.

However, I am very interested in hearing what the Wounded Warrior's is.  I thought it was a program to provide immediate relief in the form of items to be used while bed ridden, and some social assistance for family members who travel.  It now seems they are taking an advocacy role as well.  Are their long term goals intended to right the wrongs of wounded veterans down the road?  Are they proposing to be representatives in times of need down the line?  Are they offering advice to the soldier when they encounter a challenge?  Are they going to target service providers that do not perform their duties?

Maybe a description of what the overall goal of Wounded Warrior would be in order.  I mean there should be a plan in effect, correct?  I would hate to see people across Canada donating money for this cause, and all they have in plan is where to buy DVDs.

dileas

tess


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Jan 2007)

Tess,

I think your right. I'm not a lawyer, but it would seem to me that:

If your going to go into business, you should be incorporated (board of directors, corporate seal, financial statements, etc). If your going to be an organization with charitable status, I would think, you would need at least some of the above. Lacking all of this, at the minimum, a legally quantifyable corporate mandate, or 'mission statement' should be available to the public. Otherwise it's akin to the guy that walks around on friday afternoon collecting for the 50/50 with a pickle jar.


----------



## Cloud Cover (20 Jan 2007)

Who is Wounded Warrior accountable to? Figure that out and all the rest falls into place.


----------



## armyvern (20 Jan 2007)

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> Who is Wounded Warrior accountable to? Figure that out and all the rest falls into place.



Whiskey, if they are granted registration as a recognized charitable entity (ie get that tax #) do their records then open to public scrutiny?


----------



## Gunner98 (20 Jan 2007)

Librarian:

We seem to be wandering back to the split thread.

The mission statement of the WWF is:

_The Sapper Mike McTeague Wounded Warrior Fund supports Canadian service persons wounded on operations, at the outset of the healing process. The fund aims to improve the general morale and welfare of the soldiers and their families by working through first-line caregivers, medical staff, chaplain's and Assisting Officers._

I am not sure how the fund execs expects to identify those injured unless they are going to be contacted by families for assistance.  It would be a breach of privacy for any of the front-line pers to contact the fund on behalf of the injured.  By saying they are working through front-line personnel, it seems they want to become a major partner in the support network for the caregivers, while working external to the system.

Perhaps once the soldiers begin their rehab and convalescence back in Canada they could require some additional comforts.  That shouldn't that be after their Regiments and sub-units have had a chance to step forward.


----------



## armyvern (20 Jan 2007)

I agree.

But when questionned about the tax # status by me, he said that was not what was important. 

Rather it was Canadians supporting their troops that was important. I realize that support is important, but if you want money donated, the onus is on your organization to ensure those monies are going where the donator's believe them to be; and the only way to do that is to have the organizations books open to public scrutiny; at least that maintains the image of 'charity in the right spot.' 

That's why we always hear those warnings about watching out for charity-posers on your doorsteps....make sure they have a charitable org #, when in doubt call in the tax exempt # to confirm their validity etc.

Yet we have the Main Stream Media, pushing/advocating that Canadians do differently with their money in this case. I don't mind donating, I'd just prefer to wait until all the applicable ducks are in their neat little rows.


----------



## geo (20 Jan 2007)

Gotta say that when I first used the card, walked into the local Shoppers drug mart, the pharmacist looked at prescription and cards (Med card & ID Card) and promptly filled the prescription.  I gave him my phone #, on the off chance he had a problem... none occured.

Service with a smile - well looked after

+1


----------



## captainj (20 Jan 2007)

I can appreciate all those concerns and as of Thursday last we have got letters of incorporation IAW the Canada Corporations Act *File Number 439877-7. * The next step is charitable tax status this takes time as did the letters of incorporation. I ask you to understand that this wasn't planned by me nor Mr McTeague (Spr McTeagues Father and OPP Constable) it happend as a grass roots thing that has grown.  In the event anyone doubts our intentions and what we have done thus so far I suggest you call the Snr Padre in GK Germany as he has already received cash from the fund. 

*"I am not sure how the fund execs expects to identify those injured unless they are going to be contacted by families for assistance.  It would be a breach of privacy for any of the front-line pers to contact the fund on behalf of the injured.  By saying they are working through front-line personnel, it seems they want to become a major partner in the support network for the caregivers, while working external to the system".*

We have been in discussion with CFPSA since the new CANFORGEN has come out re how this fund can augment the CF's efforts. Please remember that when this fund was started there was no such CANFORGEN to assist the wounded. We may indeed have to re adjust our efforts and be more flexible. It is hoped that Chaplains, Medical Staff and AO's will be able to contact us and use us a resource to assist family's and the wounded.  This part of the plan was worked through Med Staff and Padres. It may be much easier for family's to contact us directly for assistance via the AO in the end. We know that like the CF there is a large learning curve here and we are willing to be flexible and fit in where needed.

Whiskey601

*"Who is Wounded Warrior accountable to? Figure that out and all the rest falls into place". * 

As an incorporation we are accountable like any other incorporation governed by the Government of Canada. Upon gaining charitable status the same goes.

I invite anyone to please contact me via phone 

CaptainJ


----------



## the 48th regulator (20 Jan 2007)

Sir,

I stll await a reply to my question.

dileas

tess


----------



## captainj (20 Jan 2007)

Tess

I am not too sure what we can do re the prescription issue. Clearly by this forum very few people have issues I can only assume mine was an isolated case. Therefore it isn't a issue. I did however as a AO go to the local drug store in his hometown yesterday with his Dad and get the store on line.

Captain J


----------



## the 48th regulator (20 Jan 2007)

captainj said:
			
		

> Tess
> 
> I am not too sure what we can do re the prescription issue. Clearly by this forum very few people have issues I can only assume mine was an isolated case. Therefore it isn't a issue. I did however as a AO go to the local drug store in his hometown yesterday with his Dad and get the store on line.
> 
> Captain J



Captain J,

So Sir,

Do you understand now my concern?  When you make statements like the following;



			
				captainj said:
			
		

> You are so right here each soldier has unique needs. Re Reservists from small towns I am sure you are right, sadly it is also the case in the GTA. In a nutshell other than places with a large CF presence there are issue. Believe it or not for example in Toronto you have a hard time getting a DND prescription filled at other than a few pharmacies I am told this is the case in other urban areas without a large CF presence. You can imagine more complex support is like moving mountains
> 
> I would really love to speak to you re this issue as I can see you have passion and really care. If you wish I will email you off line and give you my phone number.
> 
> Captain J



Under the auspice of the Wounded Warrior Group, you make it seem that you are an advocacy group willing to right the wrongs of service provider for Soldiers that have been wounded.  This is what I was questioning.  If you are there to do such an act, I wanted to find out how your group was willing to do this.  In no way were my intentions mercenary in the fact of hurting your cause, I was only wanted you to clarify what you meant when you made and unfounded and dated statement.

We here at this site are not out to destroy honourable intentions, only to help the Soldiers of our forces find the help they need.  I sure as hell know it was not there for me, and I will not let that happen to others.

dileas

tess


----------



## captainj (20 Jan 2007)

Tess

Point taken and understood

*'We here at this site are not out to destroy honourable intentions, only to help the Soldiers of our forces find the help they need.  I sure as hell know it was not there for me, and I will not let that happen to others".*

Thank you for that. We will do our best to raise the bar.

Captain j


----------

